# 12 v DC lights to run on DCC???



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

Need advice...Can I just add a 340ohm or 460 ohm resistor to a DC, track powered Passenger car lights and run it on DCC? Track power on DCC is 14.7, DC is 12? Hopefully it will NOT burn out the mini 12 w bulb in the Spectrum pass. cars. Will my theory work????breezy8


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*passenger car lighting options*

regular incandescent light bulbs tend to run somewhat hot. the resisters may get hot also. You might want to try a variable resister to adjust to the proper light levels.
There are differing wattages for resisters(1/4watt,1/2 watt etc). I know you can safely use
1/4 watt resister with the 5vdc voltage range. If you want to use LED'S? A full wave
bridge rectifier would have to be put in series. So to answer.... it may work. It is prudent to experiment. I hope this helps.Resisters drop voltage levels that dim the light.
experiment.:dunno: Regards,tr1
Good luck there, with that! There...


----------

